# Help! Pine sap in fur!



## Paula Chilldres (Aug 18, 2008)

I told my GSD to lay down, & he did, in a huge pile of pine tree sap! Any advice on how to get it off?:-k Thanks, Paula


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

If it's in contact with the skin, the hair will fall out. When my short-hair dog got pine sap in her fur, I would either pull it out or cut it out. I learned to avoid pine trees pretty fast! :lol:


----------



## Paula Chilldres (Aug 18, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> If it's in contact with the skin, the hair will fall out. When my short-hair dog got pine sap in her fur, I would either pull it out or cut it out. I learned to avoid pine trees pretty fast! :lol:


 
Thank You! I was hoping I didn't have to cut it...lession learned!O


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

A little bit of nail polish remover (wipe with water after) usually does the trick. Silcone type hair products (Cowboy Magic or other detangler stuff) can help if it is just a small spot.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> If it's in contact with the skin, the hair will fall out. When my short-hair dog got pine sap in her fur, I would either pull it out or cut it out. I learned to avoid pine trees pretty fast! :lol:



When I lived in MN, I would use lemon juice or apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## ben peron (Aug 19, 2008)

Paula Chilldres said:


> I told my GSD to lay down, & he did, in a huge pile of pine tree sap! Any advice on how to get it off?:-k Thanks, Paula


 
the only way to remove it is with butter....or olive oil....will work faster.....then wash with a white dove soap ,, and then a oatmeal based dog shampoo, and it will work great...trust me i have been there....


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Too funny Paula! My Bouviers get sap from the cypress trees. Try WD-40 with a wash cloth and then mild soap and water. WD-40 is get for many people and K-9 things. If the dog has a slow out or down...it want fix that! [-(


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Is pine oil toxic? I think it is IF the dog licks it off but we used to use that all the time to remove pine sap [and beach tar] as kids. Like dissolves like. I made a lot of pine huts with my cousins as kids and we always got it all over ourselves.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Cigarette lighter fluid works almost instantly on small or medium sized areas. Then rinse with water. Works great on product labels and gum too.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Is pine oil toxic? I think it is IF the dog licks it off but we used to use that all the time to remove pine sap [and beach tar] as kids. Like dissolves like. I made a lot of pine huts with my cousins as kids and we always got it all over ourselves.


Nancy how is it made, into what form? Pine can be processed into turpentine, which is toxic, makes a nice fire too. Pine and cedar oils can be toxic to bugs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ben peron said:


> the only way to remove it is with butter....or olive oil....will work faster.....then wash with a white dove soap ,, and then a oatmeal based dog shampoo, and it will work great...trust me i have been there....


I would go with this too because it was what my vet said to do when my dog had sun-melted road-tar-plus-gum embedded in all the paw-creases and fur around the pad of one paw. (Well, she said mayo or cooking oil.)

It worked. Took a while and I did it in three stages so as not to get either one of us too frustrated.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Nancy how is it made, into what form? Pine can be processed into turpentine, which is toxic, makes a nice fire too. Pine and cedar oils can be toxic to bugs.


I was just talking about "pine-sol" cleaner. we used it all over us all the time to remove tar and sap- that was in the day when you also took "turpentine" for a cough. I put a disclaimer on its safety. I don't know. but I sure would notw ant it where the dog could lick it off.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I was just talking about "pine-sol" cleaner. we used it all over us all the time to remove tar and sap- that was in the day when you also took "turpentine" for a cough. I put a disclaimer on its safety. I don't know. but I sure would notw ant it where the dog could lick it off.


Turpentine for a cough! NO! Ginger brandy, one once every hour until gone...not the bottle! :lol:


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

When I was a kid I knew this old farmer who'd give his dog turpentine with sugar for worms!


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

I've heard peanut butter works too. Works great for gum in the hair.


----------

